# Fubar Automotive



## kcl

A while back it was suggested that I start my own thread.
So with some prodding i will start Fubar Automotive.
Finally finished something that's been sitting around
for a long time. 
























It's a hauler made from a Ford van. Nothing fancy, just some sheet
plastic. As with everything here we have no fancy garage or
shop equipment, but we get by.
The Metro will stay where it is and be updated as progress continues
but all other builds will be here. Sorry for the long read

Thanks for looking

Kevin


----------



## slotcarman12078

Wow!! That looks sharp!!! Me likes!! Me likes!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## stirlingmoss

loooks like something out of the aurora plant:thumbsup:


----------



## Hittman101

Wow I was thinking about making one like that!! Very Nice!!!


----------



## partspig

Very nice Kev!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: pig


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Dat's slick!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Look around KC, I'm sure you can find an old garage to rent out. There's lots of stuff out there that needs remolding. With your talent, shouldn't be a problem...RM


----------



## ctsvowner

Hey thats a great *IDEA*. I can picture a aluminum tire rack on the top.


----------



## ctsvowner

Now we want to see what it hauls


----------



## alpink

that is the bee's knees!


----------



## copperhead71

Hobbytalk truck of the year:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY

I like it! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## XracerHO

Great Ford hauler. :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Super Coupe

I agree with all above.That looks great. Nice work. :thumbsup:
>Tom<


----------



## win43

GREAT start :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## JordanZ870

Now dats smooooth....(that's with xtra Ooooohs in there, too!) :thumbsup:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Kevin, thats a Good lookin Car Hauler you built there :thumbsup: 
And will be lookin fwd to seeing how you detail it up, and then see her haulin something Dirty


----------



## slotto

diggin the Ford van conversion.


----------



## kcl

*New Victim er Project*

This is an old build from way back. Never did like it
much. It's a police car turned stock car. But here at
Fubar Automotive we never leave anything alone.
Got a few ideas floating around, nothing solid
yet.








Stay tuned, we'll see what happens.

Kevin

Now where is that little guy with the welder number at


----------



## Bill Hall

I bet there's a knife involved.


----------



## bobhch

Bill Hall said:


> I bet there's a knife involved.


Clubs and Guns and Zombies...huh? lol

Great White.............van!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Get ready for some COOL from this thread 4 shur!! 

Bz


----------



## Super Coupe

I can hear the dremel whizzing already. Chop on dude!!! :thumbsup:
>Tom<


----------



## slotcarman12078

I bet it ain't gonna look like that when the dust settles!!! :lol: But it will look waaaay more interesting!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## kcl

*Work Has Begun*

After playing with a pencil and doing some doodles on it, the
first cuts have been made on this new car. This is something 
different for me. After starting with the usual cuts, we then
sectioned 3/16 from the center of the body and put it back
together.
















I put a standard body next to the cut one to show the
difference in width.
Need to do some other things yet but it's a start.
All for now, more later

Kevin


----------



## kcl

Along with the new car, we also finished up the Rolls
with some numbers and a set of headers donated 
from partspig in a goodie box from awhile back.
















This one will now go in the box and sleep for awhile

Kevin


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Kevin, me likey  #47 ! And those Chassis mounted Nerfs always blow me away :thumbsup: Awesome Dirt Trackers


----------



## kcl

Thanks Ralph.
Did a little more work on the new car. we now have a basic
body shape started. Put window posts in and shortened her
up a little and filed in the back. Need to trim out the back window 
some and open the wheel wells. Not sure yet on final body design
but we are working on it.
















That's all we have for now, more to come
If you all are tired of looking at these, let me know
I just like to build them.

Kevin


----------



## slotcarman12078

I don't think I'll ever get tired of these!! Every one is a fresh, well thought out concept, and exceptionally well fabricated. It's cool to get a front row seat starting from scratch. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## alpink

tired ? NEVER!


----------



## kcl

*Ok We'll Continue*

Got the body kinda mounted. Has a little more rake than I want
but that can be changed. We cut it a little short but I think it
will be alright. Think I can solve that with the hood.
















We'll work on it some more and see what happens.

Kevin


----------



## bobhch

Your 47 Rolls looks Super all finished up with the blue chassis and details!!

Now the taken apart 90 car is starting to take shape as well...

Love the way you build by taking over 50% away right from the git go.

Bob...Just a part lot away from another build up Extravaganza...zilla


----------



## XracerHO

Great looking #47 Rolls dirt tracker & a lot of cutting to convert the police car to a modified. :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## kcl

Got a little farther along on the new car. Opened the back window
some and made a body gusset for the front.
















The hood will be incorporated into the support to make a
one piece body to add some strength and cover the gear.
Also added some sticky tape mounts to the gear clamp, since
we have no where else to mount the body.








We now have to build the rear bumper supports to get the
body rake right in order to start on the hood.

All for now more later
Thanks for looking

Kevin


----------



## slotcarman12078

I love it!!! It's like a taking a completed 1000 piece puzzle, removing 1/2 the pieces and making a much better completed 500 piece puzzle!! And we get to watch you make it!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## JordanZ870

Yeah, this is gonna be a fun one to watch! :thumbsup:


----------



## kcl

Not much got done this week, working a bunch off overtime.
Did manage to get the rear supports in and got rid of those
pesky tabs that hold the light wires on. So now the body
pretty much sits in the right position and we can continue
on.
















Don't look like much, but a lot of the work done
you can't really see.

more later

Kevin


----------



## tjd241

How's about a starting grid shot Kevin? (including the Metro)... You have some truly awesome builds that you've given us a peek at here and on P-bucket... but I for one would love to see them all together (family style) for a couple new polaroids. :thumbsup: :hat:


----------



## alpink

hear here


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Me Too ! I'd love to see 'em all together :thumbsup:


----------



## kcl

Ok I'll work on some group pics as soon as I figure out how to
do it, cause they all won't fit in one picture. But getting back
to business, started working on the hood portion. Got a rough
one made up and mounted. once mounted to the body gusset 
the body has stiffened up quite a bit.








We can now take the body on and off without to much 
problem and will go back in the same place which makes 
mounting easier.








It looks fat but is only as wide as the gear plate. Still needs 
more work, but we'll see what happens.

More later

Kevin


----------



## Hittman101

That's looking sweet!! Can't wait to see it done..


----------



## slotcarman12078

Little by little it becomes another winner!! Excellent progress so far Kevin... Can't wait to see what's next!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## kcl

The hood is progressing with an injection cover ( you have to 
imagine that they are there ) or how to hide the gear when 
you make the body to short.
















It's just pieced together right now and needs to be
finished off. Once that's done we can start on some 
bumpers and prime the body to see how many holes
and seams need to be filled.

stay tuned more later

Kevin


----------



## roadrner

Great pix and she's really starting to come together! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Nice Progress :thumbsup: 
I love these Dirt Modified build-ups that you're sharing with us  
Awesome Stuff !


----------



## slotcarman12078

I think it's looking cool as heck!!! I can't wait to see it close to buttoned up, but I know these take some time... :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## kcl

Work is progressing. Got the injection cover a sanded down
and level (maybe) 








Also started on the front bumper. Tried several configurations
on the bumper but tried to get to fancy and none of them
were to my liking, so went back to simple is better.








Unlike the Metro, going with a single bar instead of a double.








Next will be the rear bumper. Don't know what's going to happen
back there yet, but this is build on the fly so who knows.

Stay tuned, we'll see what happens

Kevin


----------



## Super Coupe

Shaping up nicely!!! Pretty soon it will be slinging the dirt with the rest of them. :thumbsup:
>Tom<


----------



## kcl

Worked on bumpers today. Design is fairly simple but was lacking
something up front, got to looking at some pictures and came
up with this
















Chassis is now ready for paint, but haven't decided on
what paint to use as that will be determined by body color.

Stay tuned more later

Kevin


----------



## tjd241

Top shelf as always Kevin. :thumbsup:... Can't wait to see the next pics. :wave:


----------



## slotcarman12078

You make making them bumper thingies look so easy!!!  I know they aren't but dang, you make them look good!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## kcl

Got the chassis painted up and assembled while waiting
out the storm, not much else to do anyway.
















I see there is some touch up to be done after the paint 
drys more. Put the body on for a test fit
























May have to change front tires and lower the front
don't really like the upward stance.
Can't really do anything with the body till Sandy goes away

All for now till next time

Kevin


----------



## kiwidave

Wow! Great work. That's some fiddly stuff to get right and square!


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Lookin Good -Kevin :thumbsup:


----------



## Hittman101

All I can say is sweet!!!!!!! Keep up the awesome work...


----------



## slotcarman12078

Dang awesome!!! Orange nerfs... :thumbsup::thumbsup: What color body??? Hmmmm.......


----------



## kcl

*Almost There*

Car came back from the paint shop this afternoon. 
We'll get her unloaded and start finishing her up









Kevin


----------



## alpink

over the top


----------



## Omega

Great build. Looking good.

Dave


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Looking real good!!! And liking that hauler too!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## Bill Hall

HT colors!


----------



## kcl

*Review*

When we started this build or rebuild, the car started life as this








And then it went to this








So like a Phoenix we sent it to the flames and was reincarnated 
as this
























Put a little overtime in to finish it up. Waiting on some
special order headers to come, but this ones pretty much 
done. More build pics here
http://s787.photobucket.com/albums/yy151/kluckenbill/Fubar Automotive/?start=all
Thanks for everyone's kind words thru the build

Till the next one

Kevin


----------



## partspig

Kev, The special order parts will be on the way on Monday!! pig


----------



## XracerHO

Great looking Modified, nice reincarnation. :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Kevin, another Winner- fer sure :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Totally awesome transformation!!! She came out great!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## kcl

While looking over this car, I thought I would do a comparison
between the first police car I did and this one. I like the 
narrowed one better but there has been a lot of 
time between the two. Both have their own personality and
both started as the same thing.

























Kevin


----------



## Super Coupe

Both look like winners to me. Nice job. :thumbsup:
>Tom<


----------



## tjd241

I think the fact that they're different makes them even more true to 1:1. Modifieds are like snowflakes.. no 2 are the same. Each car owner puts their own style into them. No harm no foul on the widths Kev. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hittman101

All I know is that it turned out Sweeeeet!! I might just have to build one.. You did a awesome job keep it up!!!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Ditto what nuther said, with one additional thought. Two cars might have started out identical (in 1:1 land) but a crash or two getting repaired could make those 2 cars very different looking. I love both, and am still amazed at the handiwork that goes into these. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Good looking stuff KC, either one looks fast to me!!! Cool flatbed too...RM


----------



## kcl

Things have been a little slow here at Fubar Automotive
since or chief mechanic and fabricator went out for
Hernia surgery last week. We have lined up a few jobs
for him when he gets back to work. In the mean time
we pulled out and old frame and started prepping it
for him to help him out.








Don't know what this will become yet but at least
the frame will be ready.

Stay tuned more later

Kevin


----------



## bobhch

Kevin thanks for posting up some neat pics of your works!!

Bob...keep puttin' the pedal to the metal...zilla


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Excellent mods! Really neat how those two turned out :thumbsup:


----------



## kcl

*Finished*

Thanks all for the kind words. Got headers for the police car 
and they are installed. Just a couple of last pictures of the 
finished car.

















Till the next one

Kevin


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

Nicely done Kevin. Looks Killer.


Rob


----------



## alpink

impressive Kevin. good job, as always.


----------



## Bill Hall

Very nice KC!

I always like the way you reveal the naughty bits.


----------



## kcl

Thanks Bill. Not quite sure what that means but I'll go with it.
We started a new car the other day, Never one to shy away 
from strange and unlikely candidates we got hold of a 53
Studebaker








First thing we did was to cut 1/8 inch out of the back deck
and but her back together to shorten her up.








However while working on the wheel wells, well lets just
say we had a little accident and had to plug them back up.








After getting that straightened out and redoing them
we started working on the rest of the body.
Here's what we have so far
















I think the roof needs to shortened up some in the front
cause the body still looks to long to me. (Opinions on 
that maybe from you body experts)

All for now

Kevin


----------



## Bill Hall

Naughty bits, from Monty Python.

That which lies underneath.

Ordinarily unseen and therefore it must be titillating.


----------



## alpink

speaking of titillating, the Rude Tude gone DIRT is
yeah shorten the roof a tad ....


----------



## TGM2054

THATS WHATS WRONG WITH THAT CAR!! The rear quarters need shortened up! :thumbsup: Great job! I'll be watching to see what you do with the roof. I'll egg ya on, shorten it , shorten it, shorten it.
I've got a project in mind using that same body, just need to find a couple of them to do it.


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

Looks good as is, just my .02 cents worth.

Rob


----------



## XracerHO

Looks good & still has the Studebaker identify, great idea for a modified. :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## kcl

*Ok I Did IT*

Ok after much debate an 3 cups of coffee this morning I went
ahead and cut the roof on the Studebaker. After some fiddling
around and a few pencil marks I finished the cuts and put it
back together.








Just have to sand everything and shape it up.
Looks better and I managed to save all the windows. Still
have to recut the front and get it shaped back up. Will
work out better for the hood portion of the car.
Now the sanding,filling and the cussing can begin.

All for now

Kevin


----------



## alpink

that's what I'm talkin about.
looks real good with the stubbed tail now. 
sweet


----------



## partspig

I like it better this way!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: pig


----------



## kcl

The body work on the Stude came out pretty
good. Happy with it so far. 
























After rough sanding I used a very thin CA, looks like 
water and flowed it into the seams were the cuts were.
Easy to sand and fills smoother than putty does.
Wheel wells need some equalizing to even them out
and the on to the hood.

stay tuned

Kevin


----------



## TGM2054

NICE! Great body work! I can't wait to get my hands on a couple of those bodies for my project.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Kevin, it looks Fantastic- so far :thumbsup: Keep up the great work


----------



## slotcarman12078

Looking good!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## kcl

Got the Stude mocked up as I want to sit and started a hood.








Was thinking about using the original hood from the car
with that point on the front








But I've seen some done like that on another model site
and didn't really like it, kinda looked like a hump back whale so
I think I'll just scrap that idea and move on with my own
hood. Not much in the way of pictures of Studebaker modifeds
most are full fender sportsman so this will be design on the fly.

More to come

Kevin


----------



## win43

Can't wait to see what you come up with for the Stude


----------



## kcl

After a bout with builders block and tired of the same old
wedge looking hood scoops, decided to try something
different. A more rounded look if you will.
















I think it fits the lines of the car pretty good and will
flow well with the finished design. 
Next it's on to the rear body supports to hold the body
up where it belongs. There's a lot of space back there 
and might try some new things to fill it up. Fuel cell
maybe, the list keeps growing. Might be on this one 
awhile. Have to see how it goes.

Stay tuned

Kevin


----------



## Hittman101

WOW!! thats sweet!! Keep up the great work..


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

kcl said:


> a bout with builders block
> Kevin


That sounds like me!!! Great looking dirt tracker...RM


----------



## XracerHO

Looking good!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## kcl

Started on making bumpers. Started on the rear one first
since it required the most work. Fits the body pretty good
















But with the body off looks like an engineering nightmare
because of the length of the body,It also acts as the
rear body support.
















It's rough right now since none of the joints have been
cleaned up and sanded.
After that's done we can move on to the front.Might add 
some support bars to it have to see how they look.

Stay tuned, more in the making

Kevin


----------



## slotcarman12078

Simply amazing soldering work!! If I tried that, they'd be 50 shades of crooked! :lol: :tongue:


----------



## kcl

Sorry Slot the joints are not soldered, alas If I could only solder
that good

Kevin


----------



## JordanZ870

"Shaping up pretty good"....I'll Say! :thumbsup:

I wouldn't call it an engineering nightmare though. 
I think it is simply slick as heck! Its a nice, neat
package all around. I can hardly wait for the color coat!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Like'n that welding!!! Some cool stuff, jus say'n...RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

Not soldered? What's keeping all them perfectly bent bits and pieces together?? I'm still amazed! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## kcl

Joe
Most of the time I use Krazy Glue maximum bond ca
also the pen. I have some really thin stuff too that
I apply with a syringe that I use for a filler instead
of putty. Gives me a few seconds to move things 
around and get it lined up, easier than solder
and if it's not right I can always break it off
and start over. 
Also I can sand it and make smooth joints where
all the clips join together which looks better when
painted.

Kevin


----------



## alpink

mighty fine execution of your craft there. KUDOs


----------



## bobhch

Kevin, 

Am diggin' your Stude-A-Tude racer in all the stages of Chop, Chop!!

Bob...Ooooooh the paint and decal is gonna be fun huh?...zilla


----------



## kcl

The chassis is now complete,sanded and ready for paint. Finished up
the front bumper last night and that little piece in the middle was a
real pain. Had to put on a piece of scotch tape to get in in
there and hold it so it could be glued in. After making about
six of them I finally got it in there 
























This was an old frame from the early days of frame lightening
so there was a lot of extra holes and cut outs to clean up.
This is the front with the body on and before clean up








Just need to decide on colors for the car but as off now
that is still up in the air.

All for now

Kevin


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Kev, it looks Great even without the Paint ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

I think this is what ya call a turn key or race ready!!! Cool stuff!!! RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

Man, that looks incredible!! Dang!!! :freak: :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## kcl

Awhile back I was asked to do a group shot of my builds.
Well this being the holidays and all, the hord showed up








One is missing but he said he was going to Joez's house
for Christmas. Some of these are old and many of you 
have seen them before but not all together.

Happy Holidays from Fubar Automotive

Kevin :wave:


----------



## Super Coupe

That is an AWESOME group photo. Thanks for the photo and Happy Holidays to you and your family.
>Tom<


----------



## slotcarman12078

Beyond awesome line up!! Time to make yourself a dirt oval and start racin'!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

That's some good looking stuff KCL!!! Lot's of cool engineering in that bunch...
I'm not sure if R3 can stand it....breath R3........ just breath....... Thanks for getting the group together... RM


----------



## alpink

nice family photo. you got a full field for any worthwhile track. way to go!


----------



## tjd241

*No, not like that....*

HA ! .... Yes JUST like that ! ! 

Friggin awesome Kevin. Your customs are top notch. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

*Omg !*

*This is like looking at Pornography ! * Yeah, I'm trying to BREATHE !:woohoo:



kcl said:


> Awhile back I was asked to do a group shot of my builds.
> Well this being the holidays and all, the hord showed up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One is missing but he said he was going to Joez's house
> for Christmas. Some of these are old and many of you
> have seen them before but not all together.
> 
> Happy Holidays from Fubar Automotive
> 
> Kevin :wave:


----------



## XracerHO

Cool Modified collection. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## bobhch

kcl thanks for posting up this AWESUM groop shot!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bob...I see fun cars...zilla


----------



## kcl

Worked a little on the Studebaker over Christmas.
Added a few things and got more involved than
I figured, but one thing leads to another
















Drivers head is in paint and will be added later to ease
in disassembly of the chassis for cleaning and paint.
A little more work needs done on the hood to be ready 
for primer and then we can think about color.

More later

Kevin


----------



## alpink

nice way to mount driver, I like that last time you did it too. great roll bar! you mentioned you don't solder these, .... what do you use to "glue" them then?


----------



## kcl

AL I use Krazy Glue Maximum Bond to glue
the clips together. With that I can scrape 
or sand the excess off to try to get a smooth 
joint.

Kevin


----------



## kcl

Finished painting the Stude's chassis and assembled it this morning
























After everything dries good, need to check body fit and make sure
it clears the headers and make any modifications that may be
needed. Have to talk to the little guy with the welder, he got a little
sloppy with the welds on the front bumper. In the mean time, have to find some decals and get 
some paint for the body and wait for some better weather.

Stay tuned

Kevin


----------



## Gear Head

Tooooo cooool :thumbsup:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Kevin, holy cow man, you build the most awesome Chassis with all that tube work... :thumbsup: and your bodies ain't half bad -either  lol


----------



## kcl

I stuck the body on to check fit, took some pics, 
fit looks to be pretty good
























All that is left now is some better weather, some paint
and some decals. Still a little touch up on the chassis 
but no big deal.

Hope to be finished soon

Kevin


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Freakin' AWESOME Stude -Man ! :thumbsup: Can wait to see what paint and decals you choose.


----------



## Super Coupe

The "STUDE with attitude" is looking good!!! :thumbsup: Nice build.
>Tom<


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cool stuff kc... still liking that welding work!!! Can I ask how/plans for keeping the body stuck on??? RM


----------



## kcl

Randy I just use 3m foam double sided sticky tape
Holds good and seems like the longer it's on the 
more it sticks. Just has to be clean when you 
put it on.

Kevin


----------



## XracerHO

Really like the hood & engine design on the Studebaker! :thumbsup: Going to make a note for a future modified project. ..RL


----------



## kcl

The Stude came back from the paint shop
today. Waiting on the graphics guy to 
do what he does.

























Kevin


----------



## alpink

atta-stude!


----------



## alpink

bad atta-stude


----------



## slotcarman12078

*Sizzling hot!!! Red sure was an awesome pick for the color!! WW!!!!*:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

Lov that car.


Rob


----------



## partspig

Very nice kev!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: pig


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Excellent 'stude :thumbsup:


----------



## DonSchenck

What are you using for the tubing, and where do you get it?

Thanks.


----------



## JordanZ870

That one will sure stand out in a crowd, Kevin!
What a fantastic color choice! :thumbsup:
Beautiful car!


----------



## kcl

Thank you all for all the fine comments. That paint is 
Duplicolor Perfect Match Toreador red metallic.
Thanks to Randy for recommending the paint.
Just waiting for graphics to come and then
will shoot the final clear coats on it.

Don the "tubing" is nothing more than standard
chrome round paper clips. Use the larger sizes
for bumpers and the cage. Smaller sizes for
supports depending on application. Have
also used straight pins, depends on the car
and look wanted. Have tried other things, but
the clips look more real and more to scale in 
my eye than anything else I have tried.

Thanks again 

Kevin


----------



## alpink

I'll bet those "textured" paper clips could come into play in some future build.
always a pleasure to see what folks come up with to expand our hobby.
KUDOs


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Not to thread hi-jack but the coated paperclips can make excellent color-coordinated nerf bars:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

*Nice Cars*



1976Cordoba said:


> Not to thread hi-jack but the coated paperclips can make excellent color-coordinated nerf bars:


Not to Hi-Jack the H-Jack, but those are some mighty nice cars you got there 'Doba, w/very nice paint jobs and lettering :thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Man, I like color-coordinating!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Thanks guys. 

Now back to our regularly scheduled programming.


----------



## WesJY

Doba - MAN !! I am drooling over those cars! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## kcl

Finished up the Studebaker, got the the decals on 
and after they set up will be able to tidy up a couple
of loose ends. The color is a little darker than the 
pics show but you get the idea.
























Complete build pics here if any would like to look
http://s787.photobucket.com/albums/yy151/kluckenbill/Fubar Automotive/Studebaker/?start=all

Till the next one

Kevin


----------



## Bill Hall

Always amazed at how you assemble beautiful cars by cutting parts off!


----------



## tomhocars

Nice job K


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

*Perfect !*

*Absofrigginlutely AWESOME !* :thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Looking good for Saturday night KC...:thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

Jaw dropping!!! I'm totally amazed at the outcome!! She looks perfect Kevin!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## partspig

Bill Hall said:


> Always amazed at how you assemble beautiful cars by cutting parts off!


It is just amazing isn't it? Kinda the exact opposite of what you do Bill. With the same end results,, that is a cool looking car! Nice job kev, glad I found that body for ya! pig


----------



## alpink

nice Stude dude!


----------



## bobhch

kcl said:


> Finished up the Studebaker, got the the decals on
> and after they set up will be able to tidy up a couple
> of loose ends. The color is a little darker than the
> pics show but you get the idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Complete build pics here if any would like to look
> http://s787.photobucket.com/albums/yy151/kluckenbill/Fubar Automotive/Studebaker/?start=all
> 
> Till the next one
> 
> Kevin


Man Kevin you are really giving me that Dirt Modified Fever...Sweet StUdE!!

Bob...less is more...zilla


----------



## XracerHO

Amazing outcome on the Modified Studebaker! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## tjd241

*Haven't we had enough??*

Do another.... we want *more* than enough ! ! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## kcl

Thanks for all the nice comments on the Studebaker.
I think I may be getting the hang of doing this.

Kevin


----------



## kcl

A little while back Partspig asked me if I could build
a coach body for casting out of a panel truck.
Having an one of his resin casts here, I set
off on a prototype body.








Showed him what I came up with and discussed some modifications
to make,and with a body donated by Al Pink set off to make
a body for casting.








Decided to finish off the prototype body to see what it could
look like. This is my take on the car








Still in the rough stages but working on it.
A big thanks to Al Pink for the body donation and hopefully 
it will cast well. 

More to come

Kevin


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

YEAH BABY - Doing the Vintage Coach Now- SuWeet ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall

Dats gonna be da bomb!


----------



## joegri

yea kevin i ilke that smoothed out look on that buggy!
are you gonna use any parts of the fenders? and howz bout that roof?
is there any chop chop in its future? anyway either or i,m sure it will be an awsome lookin rod or racer!!the windows look cool too kinda like the driver has a lil better visability to see who,s tryin to chase,em down!!
keep whittlin away man looks great!!


----------



## kcl

Thanks all. No Joe I see no fenders or chopped top in this cars 
future. Just an old school 32-34 jalopy type car. Nothing
to fancy.
I just got brave enough to cut one in half,take a section 
out and put it back together. Tops are something else
again. Need to get a little braver for that :lol:

Kevin


----------



## JordanZ870

#56 is STUDE-ly :thumbsup:
man, what a beauty!

Your new one is as BILL H says, "Da bomb!"
I couldn't agree more!


----------



## kcl

Been awhile since I put anything up. Still working on the 
coach body, and the Pinto came back from Partspig after
casting so been working on that. Had my old Dremel
die ( was only 40 some years old ) so we had to replace
that. Anyway here's some recent progress pics of 
the Pinto
















Started as an old AFX Pinto Funny car

More to follow

Kevin


----------



## Gear Head

That is badazz so far.


----------



## kcl

Decided to take a break from the Pinto. Started 
fooling around with the coach. Since this one
is going to be more of a flat head style jalopy
tried making some pipes for it









Flat Heads only have 3 pipes right?
Please tell me they only have 3 pipes 
Now I just have to make another side just 
like it

Stay tuned

Kevin


----------



## TGM2054

Yep! Only three. Carry on! :wave:


----------



## kcl

Got the other pipe made up today. Mocked them up on the 
car. 
























Had to turn down the front rims so the wheels would clear
the pipes. They are to close to the front wheels but I only
have so much space to work with between the magnet
pocket and front wheels, keeping in mind where a real
motor would be sitting. Might try for some stacks next.

More later

Kevin


----------



## alpink

lookin real good. glad you can share the updates!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

I'm likin this one!!!







... RM


----------



## Super Coupe

Cool pipe work and liking the lil' Pinto also. Nice work. :thumbsup:
>Tom<


----------



## slotcarman12078

Wow!! And you said you can't solder!! Suuuure you can't!!! Pipes and headers look great Kevin. Cool trick with the wheels. I seem to remember Bill Hall doing the same on one or two of his builds, but I completely forgot about that trick. Thanks for reminding me!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## kcl

So I take the day off from work cause of this snow storm
we were suppose to get and it rains all day, so I worked 
on the coach and built a cage for it
































Still needs to be cleaned up some and sanded but that's 
another day.

More later

Kevin


----------



## WesJY

COOL! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Wow- that's some Cage, almost worthy of a 70's era AA/Funny Car !


----------



## JordanZ870

Fantastic work, Kevin. :thumbsup:
While you do not put a "ton" of detail into your
customs, the details that you DO choose, brings
the illusion of so much more. Time well spent!

They are certainly not as fragile as they appear, either.
Last weekend, on a new friend's track, The Xmas car
that you built took a four foot cartwheel across the track
(I was mortified) and didn't get so much as a scratch! :thumbsup:
Thank you again for such a beautiful little machine!


----------



## kcl

LOL That's funny Joez, I can just picture the look on your
face when that happened. 
We build them good huh  

Kevin


----------



## copperhead71

Wow KCI,,I actually found myself cheering go ...go ...go.Nice work!:thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

I can't decide which I like better!! I love the swoopy lines of the Pinto, but I love the sedan too!! I'm with copperhead!! GO GO GO!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## kcl

Got some bumpers made, trying to stay simple with this car
















Also added a couple of extra bars to the cage, kinda helps to fill in
the big empty spot








Need to tear it all down now and clean it all up and get ready
for paint and sand up the bumpers when the everything sets good.

More later

Kevin


----------



## kcl

After a bad episode having to replace a motor with the cage
built, breaking the cage after the motor was in, having to rebuild the cage
and strip the paint off it, we finally got a complete chassis for the
coach.
























Paint work on the cage did not turn out that great, think
flat white was a bad color choice, but it is what it is
not gona change it now. Cut down a different set of wheels for
it, think they look better than the 5 spokes did.
The body is in primer and ready to be sanded. We'll see how that goes.

More later

Kevin


----------



## slotcarman12078

I hate it when something takes a sudden downturn and you have to backtrack. Especially when things start breaking!! Glad you got it sorted out Kevin.. The flat whit looks okay to me! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## alpink

what joeLED said. looks just fine!


----------



## Rocket45

Looks awesome!
Corey


----------



## kcl

Finished up the coach today.
































Wife picked the paint Desert Tan Mica from Duplicolor.
Guess I should take her more often to pick colors.
Came out pretty well considering the problems. Now on
to the Pinto.

More later

Kevin


----------



## Rocket45

Great looking dirt tracker there bud!


----------



## 60chevyjim

it turned out great:thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Looking good KC!!! Liking the local track Earl Smith Roofing sponsorship...:thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## XracerHO

Great Coach! :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## alpink

sweet deal there Kevin.
also, it was my great pleasure to meet you at the MD show yesterday.
thank you for taking the time to introduce yourself.


----------



## Bill Hall

Daaaaang! Thats a jewel. Just plain gorgeous KC.


----------



## jobobvideo

that's it! looks perfect...really dig all the styling!


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Ker-THUNK !............slowly wakes up and picks self off the floor rubbing my head... OMG - If yer gonna hit one out of the Park- Kevin, please Yell- FORE ! (like in Golf) or sumthin :thumbsup:


----------



## JordanZ870

I can hear the intakes breathing and the
headers barking from here!

It's entirely too pretty to get all busted
up in the roundy-rounds, Kevin.
The color fits and sponsors slick!
I LOVE IT! :thumbsup:


----------



## kcl

Thanks for all the kind words, we do appreciate them.
All the pics can be found here
http://s787.photobucket.com/user/kluckenbill/library/Coach?page=1
if you want to look.
Hard to tell what may come out of here next, went to the
Md show this Past Sunday and found some bodies in the 
$1.00 junk box.

Till the next one

Kevin


----------



## videojimmy

VERY nice!


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Ralphthe3rd said:


> Ker-THUNK !............slowly wakes up and picks self off the floor rubbing my head... OMG - If yer gonna hit one out of the Park- Kevin, please Yell- FORE ! (like in Golf) or sumthin :thumbsup:


 
No kidding Ralph . . . I just keep staring at the little things and attention to detail


----------



## kcl

Worked some on the Pinto. Bumpers are done and the chassis is 
finished. Had to put bushings in this one also cause the hole
in the chassis and the axle didn't want to get along.
























All that's left is the painting part but that's another day.

More later

Kevin


----------



## 60chevyjim

it looks great :thumbsup:
cant wait to see this one finished .the last one was realy cool looking !!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

You do have the knack on building these I must say!!! RM


----------



## alpink

Kevin, now that is coming together nicely


----------



## slotcarman12078

Looks great already Kevin. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Ooooh man, I love Pinto Modifieds, I own several myself- but none were scratch build like this one. Yours looks totally SWEET so far Kevin :thumbsup:


----------



## partspig

HEY!! I got some of those!!!  Looks like the same body! Who'd a thunk it??










My apologies for the shameless plug. pig


----------



## Hittman101

You have out did yourself on both of these!! Keep up the great work..


----------



## kcl

Hey Pig that body does kinda look familiar for
some reason :lol:

Anyone else care to try one?

Kevin


----------



## kcl

Finally got the Pinto finished. Been a long haul on this one
from starting it, sending to Dennis to cast, getting it back
and fixing it, changing it we made it to the end of the journey.
























Color is Duplicolor Black Sand Pearl, chassis is done in 
Zinc Chromate from Testor which shows yellow in the pic
but is a little more greenish in real life.
Have no idea what will come next, have to see what the junk
box has to offer.
Complete build pics here if anyone would care to look
http://s787.photobucket.com/user/kluckenbill/library/Pinto?page=1

All for now more later

Kevin


----------



## alpink

perfect contrast of the chassis/bars and the body. good eye


----------



## partspig

All I can say is WOW!! Saw it from birth to finish! Can't hardly believe how nice it looks!! Well done!! pig


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

kcl said:


> we made it to the end of the journey.


Journey well traveled, would be worth traveling again!!! RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

I'm totally flabbergasted!! If ever I saw a Modified that made me want to make some, this is the one!! Great body lines, perfect color choices, and great fab work with the nerf bars. WW!!!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY

WOW!!! 

Wes


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Kevin, like I said before, I love Pinto Modifieds, and Yours is AWESOME :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JordanZ870

Simply put, Kevin, another STUNNER! :thumbsup:
That would show up very well against my
new grey track!


----------



## tjd241

*oh jeez...*



kcl said:


> ..... chassis is done in
> Zinc Chromate from Testor which shows yellow in the pic
> but is a little more greenish in real life.


... and I thought I was the only guy who bought a bottle of that... Looked that way at my local HS.... Had to have been a quarter inch of dust on that (full) row of bottles in the display rack. My .02 on the color? ... Looks pretty rough in the bottle, but I must admit it's a keeper. I've used it mixed and by itself for driver suits and all kinds of detail work. A little dab'll do ya.... or in Kevin's case a 1/2 dozen dabs to make a chassis look cool.  :thumbsup:


----------



## XracerHO

Great finish to the Pinto Modified! :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## bobhch

Very Cool Pinto!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## kcl

Should have included this but forgot.
This is before and after , only difference is
the funny car was orange instead of green
but you get the idea.









Later

Kevin


----------



## JordanZ870

Ans that' what happens when you wash and dry
the TM's favorite sweater on the hot cycles! :lol:

Love the before and after pics! :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Holy cow! Talk about a drastic make over! Looks 100% better your way!


----------



## tjd241

*Brings back memories Kevin....*

I had a Pinto. My second car actually. Laugh all ya want... it was a freakin cream puff... family owned it about 1/4 mile from my parents house. Garaged and barely ever driven. Never even knew it was there because it was indoors more than out. Not a mark on it. This was it below, only mine was black w/ gold stripes, solid color tan vinyl interior, slightly wider/taller tires on Cragars, 4 speed. Pretty nimble little car, could chirp tires when cosmetically beneficial... chics liked it actually... and despite the rumors... the gas tank never even came close to blowing up.


----------



## ggnagy

In the Mid Atlantic US, we still have a road racing class for Pintos, MARRS region specific classes










The engines and transmission of those cars have been the basis of many a racing application, which in turn has improved the breed.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Not meaning to Hi-Jack this thread, but since everyone else is.... 
I love Pintos too, and had a 1:1 that I really had fun with as a teenager. Anyway, here is MY HO Pinto Stable....


----------



## kcl

Something I've been playing with. Since building the coach I thought
there should be a coupe to go with it. Still in the first stages
we'll see how it works out.



More later

Kevin


----------



## alpink

you've got my attention


----------



## slotcarman12078

Mine too!!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Looks like it's working out pretty dang good...RM


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

YES !...another Oldie- but Goodie  lookin' forward to this 5 window coupe build :thumbsup:


----------



## kcl

The little coupe is coming along wasn't to sure about it
at the start, but it's got a hood now and the black vinyl
top left it looks better


Still much work to do but it's getting there.

More later

Kevin


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Yeah Kevin, this maybe a tricky one to get looking right. My guess is, you'll probably be doing a top chop too ?


----------



## kcl

Nope not gona chop the top want the big windows.

Kevin


----------



## kcl

Work is progressing slowly on the little coupe.
Did manage to come up with a front bumper
configuration and trimmed the sides for header clearance


Everything is just rough and not cleaned up yet cause ideas are
coming slow and it may change if that brainstorm that makes 
everything flow ever comes.

More later

Kevin


----------



## partspig

Looking good kev! Liking the BIG winders! pig


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Looking good on the start up... Those front bars looked polished...RM


----------



## alpink

what those guys said! another nice custom!


----------



## slotcarman12078

_It already looks fast!!!_ Man, what an opportunity for a couple of clix heads in a car!! Looks awesome so far Kevin!! :thumbsup:


----------



## kcl

Completed a rear bumper, a simple design but one that fits the car
I think. 



We'll clean all the joints up on the bumpers and then decide if we 
want to do a cage and all to it. Would **** to do some down tubes
coming off the cage like on some of the older chassis, but have not figured out how to do it and still be able to get the car apart if needed and
still have it look decent.

Oh well back to the drawing board, More later

Kevin


----------



## Bill Hall

KC, beautifully elegant per normal.


----------



## kcl

Haven't posted for awhile been busy with work and shopping for 
some needed house stuff. Thanks all for the kind words on the 
little coupe which is on hold at the moment.
A little bit ago Partspig sent me a 36 Ford body along with some other stuff
and started to play with that. 

The white one is one of Hilltop's castings just for reference

The body has gone on quite a diet, also the mounting of the body
required some thought as there is no room for tape, so we came
up with this

Cut the ends off a gear clamp and mounted them in the body so
they lay over top of the other clamp and sit flat.
We'll see how it all works out as everything is still in the rough 
stages yet. Still more to do to the body but it's a start.

More later

Kevin


----------



## alpink

I like the mounts. simple and effective.


----------



## TeamMadMarsupial

Cool looking coupe body, love the set back on the chassis allowing for that vintage short hood and open front suspsnsion of yesteryear! Just SCREAMS NEAT!!!

Neat concept for the body mounting. Over the years, I don't think I ever mounted two of these the same way and I've tried some unorthodox ways to mount these coupe bodies.

Anxious to see the completed car. Build on!!


----------



## DonSchenck

How do you make those decals??


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Re: Resin Coupe...in a word > "Cool" :thumbsup:


----------



## kcl

Did some more work on the 36. The hood is now under
construction, this is the second hood as the first one 
flipped off the bench and hit the floor never to be found again.


Also narrowed up the wheels some as they were sticking out to
far making the car look like a Hot Wheel, can't have that.


The front wheels may need to be narrowed a little bit more
but we'll wait for now and see what it looks like. On to
the injection cover now.

That's it for now, more later

Kevin


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Kevin, this ol '36 is looking REALLY Good -So Far :thumbsup: Keep up the Great work !


----------



## kcl

Made some additions to the hood


Looking at the pics,not really sure if it works or not.
How about some input good or bad.

Kevin


----------



## slotcarman12078

Looking good Kevin!! How did you get the truck to stand out like that?? It's lost it's curve!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## alpink

I think your hood/cowl is fine and will look better to you when you get the nerf bars and front push bars installed. always find your customs interesting.


----------



## kcl

Joe the trunk was cut off at the spare tire. In order to set the body
back the wheel openings are opened up to the roof line.
The 36 coupe is straight after the roof then curves down.
With opening up the wheel openings to the roof line to set the body
back makes the trunk look straight,unlike a Willys body which starts
to curve right after the roof.
So no tricks it just worked out that way.

Kevin


----------



## kcl

Worked on the 36 some more. This pic shows the body and hood 
a little better. Put some more angle on the hood,looks better,think
I'll leave it as it is as it hides the gear. There is still a slight curve
to the rear and using the rumble seat cover as a trunk lid.

Going to try to put a driver and cage into it. Had to take 1/32 out
of the driver to make him fit inside and not be sticking out
the windshield.

He still needs to be cleaned up and painted. Hope I fit can all this inside
and still have it look good.

More later

Kevin


----------



## bobhch

Looks real sharp!!

Bz


----------



## kcl

The 36 is making some progress. Put some primer on the hood and
all the joints are pretty good just some touch up needed.
Also started on the front bumper.


Bumper is pretty much complete just needs to be cleaned up and 
sanded.

More later

Kevin


----------



## slotcarman12078

Wow, that front bar looks cool!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: She's getting there Kevin! Have you decided on colors yet?


----------



## kcl

Chassis is now complete as far as doing bumpers.


The rear bumper was a little more complicated than it looks with
the angles and getting everything to line up and then had to be
ground and shaped on the chassis without breaking it or grinding 
on the chassis.
As it looks with the body on

With that done it's on to the little guy and cage.

All for now

Kevin


----------



## slotcarman12078

I still can't get over where that body started!!!  Impressive bendy work on the bumpers!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## alpink

sweet "tube" bending. good eye. perfect every time!


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Kevin, THIS ONE is looking REAL Good :thumbsup:


----------



## kcl

Got the cage built and the little guy to fit in the 36.
Have to work on his head a little bit more,see if I can
get him a little shorter without looking like Herman Munster.



Almost gave up on the cage as I broke it 3 times before I got it
right. Think I'll just walk away for awhile.

More later

Kevin


----------



## alpink

perfect and a good time to "walk away"!


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Yep- Chassis looks perfect to me, but I know you wanna paint it still.


----------



## kcl

Forgot this pic,one with the body on


Kevin


----------



## slotcarman12078

Sweetness!!!


----------



## 60chevyjim

its looking good :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hittman101

I like hows it turning out!! SWEET looking!!!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

This is some good stuff!!! RM


----------



## sidejobjon

DonSchenck said:


> How do you make those decals??


Kevin,
Treads like this make HT the greatest. you are the master with these. The group shot is my favorite ,just thinking of all the time you have invested , love these cars. And Decals are sweet.
Thanks SJJ


----------



## kcl

Thank you for all the nice comments.
Finished up the 36 after a few set backs like dropping the hood in the
glue paint side up and having to redo it Dumb



Wasn't real happy with the paint but after some doctoring it
came together in the end.

all for now

Kevin


----------



## alpink

liking the contrast of the wheels, bars and print/numbers. professional and unique. nice job man


----------



## TeamMadMarsupial

Thats got to be the most beautiful HO scale coupe I've ever seen. Perfect stance, everything just right from nose to tail!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## partspig

Nice Job, Kev!! pig


----------



## Super Coupe

Another SUPERB looking dirt tracker ready to kick some butt. Nice job!!! :thumbsup:
>Tom<


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

*Awesome !*

Kevin, IMHO- this one turned out Fantastic, and probably bumped up to my Fave build from you :thumbsup:



kcl said:


>


----------



## kcl

Some better pictures



Thanks again for the fine comments

Kevin


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

That's a good looking hot rod!!! Really like the flavored contrasting headers!!! Some good stuff here...:thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## Hittman101

Wow!! That is nice and I love the color.. Keep them coming!!!


----------



## slotcarman12078

I agree with Randy.. The orange headers gives it just enough kick!! This one belongs on the top shelf Kevin. 

Darn!! Where's the "like" button?? lol


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

I agree, Ding Ding Ding, you have a hit with this one. Well done, Well done, Sir.



Rob


----------



## kiwidave

Great work. Slick looking build!


----------



## Bill Hall

More magic from Kevin's "School of Less is More".

Stunning!


----------



## XracerHO

Great looking Jalopy! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## kcl

Happy 4th to all. Started this awhile back

Little Model A coupe sat over in the corner collecting dust for awhile finally dug her out and finished her up




A just for fun build nothing fancy, no cages or drivers just a simple build.

All for now
Have a good holiday

Kevin


----------



## 60chevyjim

WOW that turned out great , I love the colors the red chassis and lettering and the 2tone rims the dirty/rusty headers look too cool too. it makes me want one just like it !! :thumbsup::thumbsup: outstanding work :dude:
happy 4th. :hat::wave:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

That's Kool- Kevin :thumbsup: And I love the White and Red color scheme. To me, back in the day, I remember lots of 1:1 Vintage Cars running White and Red Schemes, and they do stand out very well on dark tracks too  Thanks for finally finishing this one up, as I was wondering what happened to it.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

If that's simple, I like the way you simplified it!!! Nice touch with the red hubs...:thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## partspig

NICE! Some eye candy for the 4th!! pig


----------



## bobhch

kcl said:


> Happy 4th to all. Started this awhile back
> 
> 
> A just for fun build nothing fancy, no cages or drivers just a simple build.
> 
> All for now
> Have a good holiday
> 
> Kevin


#1 = C   L 

WOW!! kcl please keep making these cars man. They are SuPeR CoOl!!​
Bob...this car is a dirt racers dream...zilla


----------



## Gear Head

Oh man....sweeeeet!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Double dittos from what they said!!! Them white and red wheels tie it all together so well!! Great job!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## TeamMadMarsupial

Love it......just love it!!!


----------



## kcl

Thank you all for the nice comments on the Model A coupe.
Had something roll in,and after some thought decided to start it.
Starting with a 55 Chevy ( and some may cringe after reading this )

Decided to narrow her a little bit

Then shortened her a little bit

Then moved the roof back a little bit

Then put it all back together

Whew I'm tired now. amazingly it still looks like a 55.
Still rough and needs more work but it's coming together.

All for now

Kevin


----------



## Omega

Sweet, I love it so far. 55's rule.

Dave


----------



## alpink

kevin, what ever you are smokin dude, pass it over here.
that is sweet and I know you are gonna get a lot more outta it.


----------



## Greg W

All I can say is WOW!!!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Oh man, this is gonna be good!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## kcl

Got the body mocked up and most of the cuts are made

The width came out pretty good, she hugs the chassis real
nice

Think I could have made the rear a little shorter,still might

All of the cuts came out good won't have much putty work to do.
I put sanding dust in the cuts before the glue set up outside
and inside and then sanded everything after it set up

Joints came out almost smooth and the plastic dust should help 
hold things together better, at least it hasn't broke yet.

All for now

Kevin


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Very Interesting


----------



## slotcarman12078

Neat!! That's some fine cutting!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Are you a plastic surgeon by chance?? :lol::jest:


----------



## kcl

Put some primer on the 55 this morning and the results
are good.



Need a little filler here and there and some clean up around
the rear window to even it out and the body should be
good to go. Might be getting the hang of this stuff.

All for right now

Kevin


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

Kevin she is looking very nice. Looking forward to see where this one will take us.


Rob


----------



## bobhch

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## sidejobjon

kcl said:


> Joe
> Most of the time I use Krazy Glue maximum bond ca
> also the pen. I have some really thin stuff too that
> I apply with a syringe that I use for a filler instead
> of putty. Gives me a few seconds to move things
> around and get it lined up, easier than solder
> and if it's not right I can always break it off
> and start over.
> Also I can sand it and make smooth joints where
> all the clips join together which looks better when
> painted.
> 
> Kevin


Kevin,
You have a amazing eye for putting these togeather.
What am i doing wrong, bought like 3 kinds Crazy glue. Seems like either takes to long to dry were i need parts to, or drys then not strong falls apart?
Thanks keep them coming
SJJ


----------



## kcl

SJJ not sure if you are doing anything wrong, what I have found is
that the krazy glue does not like to stick to every kind of plastic.
I used it on some evergreen strips which are styrene and it sure
didn't like that. The sheet plastic I use is Plasticstruct, gray ABS
sheet. Brand name of the glue also seems to make a difference.
Also if there is any type of oil or grease on the parts to be glued
it won't hold. The age of the glue can also come into play I have bought 
some krazy Glue that just would not work. I found some stuff in a local
train shop that's called EZ Bond. It comes in thin, medium and thick
I trying it on this 55 that I'm doing and seems to hold really well.
The whole body was put back together with it and seems quite
strong. I only bought it cause it was cheap but for the most part
I just use the Krazy Glue Maximum bond or the pen. I had bought
some made by Zap one time also, but was not overly impressed 
with it.
Depending what you making your parts from the glue may not like
that material. Hope this helps some.

Kevin


----------



## 60chevyjim

I allways use super glue from dollartree dollar store.. I use it on every thing except clear windows..
it comes in small metal tubes there is a gel and a regular that is thin like water..
and to make it dry really fast use zip kick accelerator from better hobby shops
or extreme power accelerator from hobby lobby its cheaper but works well too.
allways clean what your going to glue very good before you do anything . 
I use round evergreen for screw posts on resin bodys .
I use the gel super glue first then when everything is where you want it 
spray the accelerator on it. 
wait a little while ,a few minutes for it to evaporate and then coat the area with the thin superglue after that t make it stronger and it spray again..
doing it this way you can get a lot done in very little time like a few minutes ....
I cut ho slot car bodys and make kustoms this way.. no wating hours for things to dry , just a few minutes
I even use it to put screw posts in metal bodys that I use to make molds for some cool resin slot car bodys.


----------



## sidejobjon

*Metal paper clips*

Kevin,
How about the metal paper clips?
Thanks SJJ


----------



## kcl

SJJ I use the same glue on the paper clips. To mount them to the
chassis I use a drill bit a little larger than the clip to make an impression
deep enough to hold the clip then glue it. Then just attach the pieces
of bumper or whatever you are building to the pieces mounted to the chassis.
I use just enough glue to tack them on so I can adjust the parts.
Once they are set, I run the glue into the grooves where they meet
almost like if you soldered them.



After everything is glued,any excess glue is sanded and shaped as you
want. If you break it just reglue it and try again and I have broke 
many. You can also wipe the clips with alcohol although I don't find
it necessary to do most times. The most time consuming part
is cutting and bending to fit as I want.

Kevin


----------



## sidejobjon

Your cars are great, Thanks Keep them coming 
SJJ


----------



## alpink

I have found that any kind of adhesive seems to work better if the surface is just a little roughed up. tiny, can't even see them, scratches give the glues a better surface to attach to.


----------



## Jisp

Yup, what Al said. Combine that with a wipe of the contact area using alcohol or another residue free cleaner should give you the optimum chance of a strong bond. It makes sense. Oh, and if you need to join parts by laying them on a flat surface to align them, pinch some baking paper from the kitchen drawer and lay it under the pieces. If you oops and use a tad too much glue, the paper will peel right off when the glue has cured rather than being stuck to the work surface.

Kevin, your builds continue to inspire and impress me. Aside from how freaking brilliant the finished models look, I just like the down to Earth simplicity of the materials and methods you have adopted. The builds themselves are far from simple and that's where your skills are so evident. Keep building!

Cheers,
Michael:thumbsup:.


----------



## slotcarman12078

"Oh, and if you need to join parts by laying them on a flat surface to align them, pinch some baking paper from the kitchen drawer and lay it under the pieces. If you oops and use a tad too much glue, the paper will peel right off when the glue has cured rather than being stuck to the work surface."

For us yanks, I believe Michael is referring to Wax paper... 

I found an interesting CA type glue in the hardware section at Walmart. It had an "activator" applicator which was kinda dried out, and then the CA in a tube. Of all the CAs I've tried for making custom chassis, that one really seemed to hold the chassis pieces together. Next time I'm in Wally World, I'll try to remember the name...


----------



## kcl

Thank you for all the fine comments. Never thought my little
modifieds would draw so much interest really do appreciate it.

The 55 is coming along, got it mocked up on the chassis and
started a hood of some sort




Since I'm doing this hood will be doing some work on a hood for something
else to get finished up. Also need to work on the bumper configuration
for the rear, not sure yet where that will go. But we have time waiting 
for a parts donor car to arrive so we'll see what happens.

more later

Kevin


----------



## kcl

A little off the track but we can do other things besides 
modifieds. 

A old Ford GT that was beaten and scuffed and just abused.
Gave her some fresh paint and fix up gave her a new life

Kevin


----------



## kcl

Back to the business at hand. Worked on the hood concept
this morning.


This car will have injectors and the car seems to look a lot better with
this set up.


Everything just rough right now needs more work to get it even
and cleaned up. Think I have a color scheme figured out but
that may change as the car progresses.

All for now

Kevin


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Me LIKEY Injectors :thumbsup:


----------



## sidejobjon

kcl said:


> A little off the track but we can do other things besides
> modifieds.
> 
> 
> Kevin


Kevin,
You sure can nice Job, GT looks great in that color.
SJJ


----------



## bobhch

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

Kevin that is one fine looking Chevy. But, those old Ford GT's get me every time.



Rob


----------



## kcl

Body work is progressing slowly. Got the hood finished up and 
in primer.


Pretty much done with cutting and chopping goes and body needs to be
final sanded but that will come after the bumpers are made cause of
all the handling.
A couple more pics



All for now

Kevin


----------



## alpink

that is sweet. the channel, chop and segments aren't even noticeable. can't wait to see this in paint


----------



## Bubba 123

Black Oxxpurple said:


> Kevin that is one fine looking Chevy. But, those old Ford GT's get me every time.
> 
> 
> 
> Rob


Ditto Kev,, :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 (GT addict :freak


----------



## Hittman101

They all look SWEET!!! Kevin


----------



## XracerHO

Nice looking Ford GT & 55 Modified! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## kcl

While rummaging through the parts bin there was this Hot Rod
body then there was this Dune Buggy roof. So we mocked up
a T-jet chassis and with some cuts here and there merged the
two together, lowered the body some and added some fat tires
and this is the result so far



Not sure where all this is going yet, but this is design on the fly.

More later

Kevin


----------



## alpink

hmmmmmm, has potential and I'm sure you will suss it out! LOL


----------



## Hittman101

I like it!!! I use a mock chassis on all my builds.. Can't wait to see these done..


----------



## kcl

Here's a little something I tried while trying to come up with some
wheels for the Hot Rod. I know that Randy did this with some
resin awhile ago on one of his builds but this is a different way.

Took some .030 sheet plastic and glued it to an old set of AFX
wheels

When dry trimmed the plastic off close to the wheel and chucked it up 
in a dremel and sanded it down round to the wheel diameter and thinned
it down a little


Thin as needed, checking with the tire 


Makes a pretty nice flat wheel cover. Paint whatever color you like to match
the car. You could even try to round it off or try to make it come to a point
depending on application. I had even thought about cutting the center out
and just leaving the ring. This may have been done before, but I thought 
I would share it anyway. Now I just have to make 3 more.

All for now

Kevin


----------



## alpink

cool, and innovative


----------



## 60chevyjim

that does look cool , I wonder what size a paper hole punch is ? the ones that look like pliers and , if it would cut the plastic ?
or mabe a leather hole punch ?


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

There's usually other routes that will take you to the same destination...it's all about getting there!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

Cool Kevin!! I can see salt flats moon discs wheel covers in there with just a slight dome sanded in. A shot of black followed by a shot of Alclad will make them look like chrome, and that followed by a coat of clear will make them look like brushed aluminum.


----------



## bobhch

kcl said:


> Here's a little something I tried while trying to come up with some
> wheels for the Hot Rod. I know that Randy did this with some
> resin awhile ago on one of his builds but this is a different way.
> 
> Took some .030 sheet plastic and glued it to an old set of AFX
> wheels
> 
> When dry trimmed the plastic off close to the wheel and chucked it up
> in a dremel and sanded it down round to the wheel diameter and thinned
> it down a little
> 
> 
> Thin as needed, checking with the tire
> 
> 
> Makes a pretty nice flat wheel cover. Paint whatever color you like to match
> the car. You could even try to round it off or try to make it come to a point
> depending on application. I had even thought about cutting the center out
> and just leaving the ring. This may have been done before, but I thought
> I would share it anyway. Now I just have to make 3 more.
> 
> All for now
> 
> Kevin


WOW this is a HOT look Kevin!! Very nice...I have 4 rims to make now.

After seeing Randy do this with Resin and now you Kevin with sheet plastic I also have to try this...thanks for posting pictures up. 

I am all over this idea for some of my Legend race cars and others too.

Had a Poison Pinto model in 1/24th scale as a kid and later re-did it in Yellow and orange paint fade. Painted the moon disc in Orange and Yellow to match the paint job. Yellow in rear and Orange up front.

Bob...Hmmmm  I have pinto bodies...zilla


----------



## Hittman101

I really like the idea on the rims they look great!! I did mine the hard way and used JB weld to make some a few yrs back. Your way looks much easier..


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

Those are some good loooookin wheels there Kevin. Great Idea.


Rob


----------



## WesJY

AWESOME IDEA!!! maybe I ll do that with tyco wheels/rims!

Wes


----------



## kcl

Thanks for your comments. Finished the other wheels off.
Made some refinements, had to sand them down some more
and make them a little thinner to work with the tires.
Just a couple pics of the finished covers on the car



More later

Kevin


----------



## WesJY

:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## Hittman101

Sweet!!! I like it a lot..


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cool running...like those injectors...RM


----------



## kcl

Got some work done on the 55. Started on some bumpers the rear
is complete and the front is still a work in progress.



Haven't decided on the final front bumper configuration, but do have a color
scheme in mind but I have time since I still have a cage and driver to build 
yet. This may take awhile unless I get a sudden bust of energy.

All for now

Kevin


----------



## alpink

Kevin, that is shaping up nicely. the chop/sectioning is superb.
looking forward to engine/exhaust treatment too.
thanx for sharing


----------



## bobhch

kcl said:


> Thanks for your comments. Finished the other wheels off.
> Made some refinements, had to sand them down some more
> and make them a little thinner to work with the tires.
> Just a couple pics of the finished covers on the car
> 
> 
> 
> More later
> 
> Kevin


Thanks for posting up these pictures of your smooth style rims.

They look like a lot of fun! :roll:  :roll:

Bz


----------



## XracerHO

Good idea for smooth rims & Hot Rod project coming along Great! ..RL


----------



## kcl

Finished up the frame for the 55. Put that little piece in the front bumper
and everything is sanded and cleaned up. Here's some pics before
paint






I will start on the cage before painting the chassis just in case something
goes wrong, all in all I'm pretty happy with the frame.

All for now

Kevin


----------



## WesJY

Looking GOOD!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## alpink

I am always impressed with your bumper assembly skills.
you say they aren't soldered, but they sure look soldered.
nice clean steel tube replications.


----------



## TeamMadMarsupial

Your pipe bending skills are amazing. I have become so frustrated over the years trying to do these and you just continue to amaze!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Double ditto what Al said!! I can see how you do it, but I just can't make my hands do it!! You must have the happiest box of paper clips!! They get to do something great! :thumbsup:


----------



## kcl

Thank you all. Building bumpers is really a simple process ( in theory )
All mine are made free hand by eye with really simple tools.

I use the dremel with a cut off wheel to square up the cuts after I cut them 
with a dikes and grind them to size. use to use a flat grinding wheel but
the cut off disk works better. A flat nose pliers to make the bends and
the hemostat to hold them while grinding. Also works well to fit and glue the
pieces in place. No fancy jigs or tools just stuff you all got on your work bench.

I'll say this it's easier than doing bodywork or paint, at least if you screw up
just break it off, clean up the joint, bend another clip and try again.

All for now

Kevin


----------



## alpink

K
i
s
s
!


----------



## kcl

Work on the 55 is progressing. Got the cage in and sanded still a 
little cleanup needed but for the most part done.



Driver is roughed out but needs some more work, he's still a little to
high.


Need to get him worked out so we can send the frame off to the paint
shop.

All for now

Kevin


----------



## alpink

shaping up nicely.


----------



## 1976Cordoba

How the heck are you drilling into the frame for the nerf bars?


----------



## kcl

Here you go Doba. 
Start with a pin vise and a drill bit the size of the clip. This one 
happens to be .040.

Drill into the frame, trying to stay center just enough to make a dimple
for the clip to fit in. ( excuse my ugly hand )

Most times you just need to drill just to the end of the taper of the
dill bit sometimes a little deeper. Use the bit to clear the flash out of the 
dimple and fit the clip.

Bend the clip up to the shape you need so it fits in both dimples.
After you are satisfied with the fit, put a drop of glue in the dimples
and set the bumper. The back of the frame is done the same way.
The bars inside the frame and the ones on the top are not drilled
they are just cut to fit or ground off at an angle to fit or sit flat
on the frame.

Thanks for asking

Kevin


----------



## FOSTBITTEN

I really tried to bend paper clips for one rear bumper. For my dirt cars & all I ended up with was a bunch cut paperclips. And a pinched fingers!! Now you have given me a new idea on how to do it!!! Thank you!!


----------



## bobhch

Very Kewl paper clip usage how to posted up here kcl!!

I use plastic coated thermostat wire in a similar way using a pin vice to drill holes. I drill holes in parts (like mini HorrorClix heads etc.) to be kept together and then Super Glue that part into another hole I pin vice drilled. 

Kinda like the old model kits I grew up building as a kid. 
The parts always had tiny post that fit into holes for added HOLD strength.

Bob...any way kcl your 55 is going to be CLASSIC when it's done...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

kcl said:


>


That's some good looking fab work!!! RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

I'm the king of crooked!


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

Kevin, 

Thanks for all the info. It is always nice to see things from another persons perspective.


Rob


----------



## kcl

Got the frame painted and assembled. Working on some fit problems
with the hood and need to make a few adjustments with the body
before paint. These problems were found after the headers were 
installed showing the body was not quite equal on both sides.
The body still needs final sanding so these minor problems will
be taken care of then. Just glad nothing broke putting it together.




All for now

Kevin


----------



## slotcarman12078

Dang, that chassis kicks butt in that color!! Lookin' good Kevin! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Hey Kevin, I always wanted to ask you this.... Are your builds raced, or are they just "Shelf Queens" after you build them ?


----------



## kiwidave

Inspiring work kcl. You always nail the scale and stance really well.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

kcl said:


>


Now you know I like yellow...:thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## kcl

Thank you Dave for he kind words.
Ralph in answer to your question,without having a track up
anymore they just sit. When the track was up everything that 
I had built got run at one time or another if they got wrecked 
they just got rebuilt. Sometimes different then what they started out as.
I just like to build the cars and see what kind of details can be
done to them. They are however complete and ready to run.
Just my way relaxing I guess.

Kevin


----------



## alpink

great stuff Kevin. you seem to prefer AFX/Magnatraction chassis with the handle cut off. if I may ask ..... have you used t-jet?
what makes the AFX more appealing?
non-judgemental, just curious.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

*I wondered too*



alpink said:


> great stuff Kevin. you seem to prefer AFX/Magnatraction chassis with the handle cut off. if I may ask ..... have you used t-jet?
> what makes the AFX more appealing?
> non-judgemental, just curious.


 Good question alpink, and one that sorta relates to MY previous question. I mean, if you aren't gonna race these chassis, then why cut them up and destroy their value ? I mean heck, just get some cheap AW X-Traction or T-Jet Chassis shells from Buds, and build away on them, without wasting any of the old Aurora AFX Chassis.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Just a headsup Kevin, but for $6(sometimes LESS), you can get this from Buds >









or...., you can get THIS >







from JAG for $2 !


----------



## alpink

well, I am not actually questioning the validity of using running chassis, whatever their value may be.
Kevin did indicate, that given the option and probably opportunity he would run them.
my question is solely as to the apparent preference of one type running chassis over others. that is all. 
AW also sold a series of bodies with blank XTraction chassis under them. so shelf queens for the multitude will always have options. 
and then there are the pull back die cast chassis that Johnny Lightning bodies came on as well.
non running works of art will always have a source of platform.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Yes alpink, I understood your question to Kevin, I just used the opportunity to expand on it with another related question. As for him running the chassis/cars if possible, well he can still run the JL/AW chassis, and I even think the Aurora top plate and magnets are a direct swap over? I'm just the kinda guy that cringes when I see original aurora Chassis and/or bodies hacked up...after-all, they ain't growing on trees now, at least not for over THREE Decades- LOL !
PS- just guessing, but I'm thinkin Kevin- Prefers these chassis over T-Jets, because he like the lower stance with the 1/64 wheels, and maybe likes the handling better if and when he gets to run them ?
Just my .02¢ 



alpink said:


> well, I am not actually questioning the validity of using running chassis, whatever their value may be.
> Kevin did indicate, that given the option and probably opportunity he would run them.
> my question is solely as to the apparent preference of one type running chassis over others. that is all.
> AW also sold a series of bodies with blank XTraction chassis under them. so shelf queens for the multitude will always have options.
> and then there are the pull back die cast chassis that Johnny Lightning bodies came on as well.
> non running works of art will always have a source of platform.


----------



## kcl

To answer the questions posed
I prefer the Magnatraction chassis it fits the criteria that I want.
They just sit right for the builds that I do. I'm old school, this
new stuff holds no interest for me. I really don't care for this
new stuff It's not from my era. I just prefer to use original
Aurora equipment. I have built cars using just about all the
chassis that Aurora made, the Magnatraction just seem to work
the best. 
As far as value goes, I got over that a long time ago. I have quite
a few boxes of cars that I have collected that never get touched.
They were run when I had my track set up. In fact most everything 
including the builds got run. If they got wrecked they just got 
rebuilt. I value the cars I have collected over the years, and 
would not pull them apart to get parts for a build.
Most of the cars that get built come out of the junk pile
anyway. Bodies usually have something wrong with them. Even
the 55 had bad chrome and some broke pieces. the chassis I use 
come from a box set aside just for builds. As far as buying chassis
if I do need something you can usually find a whole car on ebay
cheaper than just the chassis. Some of these prices for chassis
by themselves are just way out of line. 
As far as " Hacking " original cars and chassis, they are purpose built
cars. As I stated before I don't like this new stuff or the material
they are made off. I have used some of the newer bodies, as in
the Studebaker build an have several here waiting their turn.
That's the same reason I don't use Specialty chassis or " 4 gears "
because I don't like them. Using original chassis's is just a personal
preference because they work.
I see no cause to cringe at using an original car for a project, after all
it's a toy car your not killing it, Its morphing into something different
sometimes better sometimes not so much but its still original so 
that makes it special.
So all this long winded reply is saying is that using original Aurora
equipment is a personal choice and I have no problem cutting
one up if it fits the build.

Kevin


----------



## sidejobjon

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Now you know I like yellow...:thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


Unreal , perfect. Keep them coming.
SJJ


----------



## alpink

thanx Kevin, see ya at the show!


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Kevin, thanks for the thorough and detailed reply/explanation :thumbsup: It's cool, and it's how you roll....I was just curious.


----------



## slotcarman12078

I wouldn't get too mad about it Ralph. It's still a functional chassis being incorporated into a build where it'll spend the rest of it's days patiently waiting for a track to run on. It's no different than me lighting up an AW or a Dash body. Some day they will be hard to find, and I'll be sitting in my rocker at the nursing home watching NOS AW 64 GTO bodies selling for 1/2 a million space bucks on Ebay Interstellar. Of course, a loaf of bread will cost about the same $$$ as the body. BUT, the GTOs that I lit up will still have about 3000 hours left on their LEDs, and will sell for 2-3 million space bucks...

I think the AW chassis aren't as stiff as the original Aurora material. If you hack off the ears on an AW X tractions, the chassis base flexes too much. I myself use NOS or lightly used chassis for my builds. The modifications for the most part are 2 holes, one where the hole would be on a flame thrower chassis, and the other in back in front of the rear axle. I prefer to use Aurora chassis because they drive slower, are more reliable, and handle better. 

I've posted this elsewhere, but it's worth repeating....
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aurora_Plastics_Corporation 

25 million T Jets by 1965!! I imagine there's at least a quarter of that each in T Jet, AFX and Maggys out there still, hiding in people's basements and attics. Sooner or later they'll all turn up!


----------



## videojimmy

I think the Magna traction chassis is Aurora's best work... it's my favorite all time chassis.
That build is awesome, I can't wait to see it sit under a nice body


----------



## alpink

VJ, page back a bit to find the custom shrunk 55 Chevy that will go on.


----------



## tjd241

kcl said:


> ....using original Aurora
> equipment is a personal choice and I have no problem cutting
> one up if it fits the build. Kevin


I'm all-in on using the original stuff too Kev :thumbsup:.... Sure there are some that I don't touch that are pristene, but regular runner-box stuff ?? Chassis, body, makes no difference to me. In my case I'm lucky to still have a track to run on, so when I do finish a build that requires chassis or body "alterations"... I really want it to run like an original Aurora does... If I start with a better platform, I'm that much better off in the end. That said, I am cautiously hopeful that the Dash chassis both tjet and any others he produces are direct replacements for Aurora originals. That would be a game changer. Price wise and supply wise.


----------



## kcl

Well the 55 is finally finished. Color is Duplicolor 
Forrest Green Pearl with Zinc Chromate on the chassis
and cage.





And so ends the sliced and diced 55 Chevy story.

Complete build pics here
http://s787.photobucket.com/user/kluckenbill/library/55 Chevy?sort=9&page=1
should any like to look.

All for now

Kevin


----------



## alpink

Kevin, really nice color combo.
I like the shrinkage of the body.
another masterpiece.


----------



## Bill Hall

alpink said:


> Kevin, really nice color combo.
> I like the shrinkage of the body.
> another masterpiece.


What Al said. + OMG!

I love the way your builds pull the eye in.


----------



## slotcarman12078

A complete work of art!! She a beauty Kevin!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY

WOW! 

Wes


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Good looking round tracker!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## XracerHO

Great looking finish to the 55! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## tjd241

:thumbsup: Sweet Chevy Kevin :thumbsup: ..... another classic from day 1.


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Brilliant! More great ideas :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## RiderZ

Too cool!!!


----------



## bobhch

I can see it in my head rolling around the track & hooking up in the curves...oh man Very Nice 55!!:thumbsup: :thumbsup:

Bz


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

*55 Chebbie*

Kevin, nice finish to the 55 Build....it looks awesome :thumbsup:


----------



## FOSTBITTEN

How are you putting your bars together? Is it hot glue? Because if it is I would love to know your secret. All I seem to be able to do is burn my fingers with the glue, just make gloppy mess, or a combo of both!


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Matt, he uses Super Glue, I think the thick kind of CA.


----------



## kcl

First I would like to thank everyone for their nice comments 
on the 55.
In answer to FOSTBITTEN's question 
There is no secret to putting these bars together. 
Here is my arsenal that I use

These are the two I use the most

These I have just started using

The medium I used to put the 55'sbody back together that along with sanding before it was completely dry seemed to make a strong bond. The thick stuff I had bought to fill gaps and have not tried it yet. The thin stuff I use to fill door seams and such so the use of putty is kept to a minimum.
The last one I have is this

It's super thin also used to fill small seams. The thin and super thin I use 
with a syringe because they are like water and will go all over the place
and get on everything you don't want it on. I also use the hemostats 
to hold the pieces while I work with the parts,lock them to fit,grind and
line parts up unlock them to glue them together kinda like a big
tweezers.After they are tacked in place,fill the gaps with glue.
After everything sets up usually overnight sand the excess glue off
till all is smooth and you have nice small clean joints.
This process is not hard just time consuming and sometimes if
you sand to much pieces come off and you get to start over.

Hope this answers your question.

Thanks for asking

Kevin


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Dang it...I figured you used one of these...RM


----------



## kcl

LOL Randy....that's funny

Kevin


----------



## kcl

Here's a couple pics comparing the first 55 I did many years ago 
and the new 55 just finished. The sectioning and chopping
of the body certainly makes a difference in the persona
of the car.



At least my building skills have gotten a little better and not
declined over the years :lol:

Kevin


----------



## partspig

HMMMMMM, tough choice, but I like them both! There is no mistaking, when you look at either car, that it is a modified! So the objective was accomplished, albeit with a bit different approach and ending, both excellent in their own way! Did I say that?????  pig


----------



## partspig

Just gotta add this, that Hobbytown CA Glue you use is made by Bob Smith Industries, known as BSI. A local hardware store heres sells it, same label, just a different name. LOL Their products are second to none, they make a black adhesive that I use a lot. Their epoxies are fantastic!! You can find them here - http://www.bsi-inc.com/index.html They have an ask the glue pros section which I have found very helpful. JMHO !! pig


----------



## kcl

Thanks for the info Dennis. Have bookmarked the page for 
future reference good info

Kevin


----------



## slotcarman12078

Ditto on the bookmarked!! Those both look sweet Kevin!! It's cool how you started from the same bodies and ended up with two totally different rides!! Both look awesome in their own ways!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

I say dang to thee who that cuteth up a holy 55!!!  Ooooooh, but I see the light. The outcome overpowerth the deadly dead  Can I get an amen!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## Bill Hall

I see two ends of a gradual carefully studied progression. Many subtleties combine to make a masterpiece. I get a huge kick out of watching everyone grow, change, or diversify over the years. The best part is the open way that ideas and techniques are shared here. How could anyone not be encouraged ?


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

Hilltop, AMEN

Those Chevys are both top notch Kevin. I also like both of them in their own ways.

Thanks for sharing the side by side, of the two cars.

Great work on both.


Rob


----------



## kcl

Something I rescued from the dollar bin


I know you all probably think I've lost my mind, but it has a good
roof line and the rear quarters will work. Just looks like there is 
something else hidden in this car that wants to come out.
We will see what happens.

More on this later

Kevin


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Oh Noooooooo !
PS- how the heck do you find T-Jet bodies for $1.00 > Even WITH hacked wheelwells !?


----------



## kcl

Ralph
You go to a slot car show, find the table with the big plastic bin
with about 9 zillion broke and hacked up bodies in it and dig LOL.
Found this one a Willys and a couple more that I needed for parts
all in a dollar bin. Sometimes they are two dollar bins. If they are
five dollar bins I walk away unless something catches my eye.
Granted most are very rough and are only good 
for filling a goop bottle but if you dig deep enough you can find
a decent one or two, sometimes not, but it's worth the dig. 
Shows are not only about finding collector stuff sometimes it's 
the only place to find parts needed for a certain build or resto project.

Kevin


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Ok, thanks for the info.... my Problem then is- I'VE NEVER BEEN TO SLOTCAR Show


----------



## kcl

Been awhile,have had some skin problems with my hands and 
needed some time to take care of that. Nothing new just flares
up from time to time.

This one started life as a Datsun 510. Made a few cuts here and
there



This is what we have so far and may not be the final design.

This will also be my entry in the race car portion of the double header
build contest. Don't think I will have time to do a truck,so I will
concentrate on this one for now.

More later

Kevin


----------



## slotcarman12078

Wow!! That looks great already Kevin!! And thanks for taking part in the build contest! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## TeamMadMarsupial

Cool looking start to a Mod. Know its a rice burner, but got to say it now has a bit of resemblance to a mid sixties Chevy II????

Were never many of those, but I have seen a few in reference shots. Looking forward to keeping up with the progress on this one!


----------



## WesJY

Cool Beans!! Can't wait to see it done! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Off to a roaring start :thumbsup:


----------



## Hittman101

Looks like the start of another Awesome build!!!


----------



## kcl

Made a little progress on the Datsun. Put some clearance cuts in the 
body for headers which may have to be enlarged and other mundane
things like filling door seams and such. A test fit of the body showed
that it could have been cut a little narrower, so we had to put some
blocks on the clamp to widen the chassis some.
Not sure if I like the rear of the body, looks a little long to me.

Stance is ok and fit is pretty good just have to sand the blocks
down a little as they are bowing the body out just a touch.

After those things are cleaned up we can move on to the hood and
put some primer on so we can see what else needs to be filled in.

More later

Kevin


----------



## kcl

Started on a hood for the Datsun still no primer been to cold
and some other things have got in the way.
Swiped some injectors from a tyco car and mocked 
up the hood. They fit pretty good


Still more to be done, but she is starting to shape up.

All for now

Kevin


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

she is looking good Kevin.


Rob


----------



## win43

Very cool.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Small block 350??? Looking good as usual...RM


----------



## kcl

All the body work is done on the Datsun and in primer





Seams turned out well with only minor filling. Ran out of gray 
so I had to use white primer. Still needs final sanding but I'll
leave that for last.
Now on to other things.

More later

Kevin


----------



## slotcarman12078

I'm still amazed at what you do with these Kevin. They all develop their own character and while you can see their roots, they are also totally different from where they started! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

nice work


Rob


----------



## joegri

always a fan of kevins modifieds the 510 body has been screamin for customizing looks like yer on it pretty good! don,t look back they might be gainin on ya!!:thumbsup:


----------



## XracerHO

Nice slice & dice to get the Datsun down to modified size - Great work! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## kcl

Construction of the bumpers has started.


This is the second go around cause the first was a mess.
Did not fit the car and looked terrible. So we broke it
apart and made some adjustments.
This is how it looks on the car now.


Not finished, more bars to add and clean up all the
joints but this configuration looks much better.

All for now

Kevin


----------



## bobhch

Looks like another cut and custom going a good way...Cool Stuff!!

Bz


----------



## slotcarman12078

Sweet!! I like how the uprights are inside the body,, I can almost picture the fuel cell in there! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## TeamMadMarsupial

Looks great so far. I also think its cool how the uprights support the body under the rear deck.


----------



## Bubba 123

kcl said:


> Construction of the bumpers has started.
> 
> 
> This is the second go around cause the first was a mess.
> Did not fit the car and looked terrible. So we broke it
> apart and made some adjustments.
> This is how it looks on the car now.
> 
> 
> Not finished, more bars to add and clean up all the
> joints but this configuration looks much better.
> 
> All for now
> 
> Kevin


hey Kev,
u have DEFFINATELY "Passed" U'r "Bar-Exam" ..:thumbsup:

awesome ingenuity :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## kcl

Rear bumper is done and cleaned up

Also did some work on the front


Not sure yet if the front is in it's final configuration
but it does seem to fit the car

Still needs clean up and paint, but it's getting there.

All for now

Kevin


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Welcome to bumper world!!! Do you have a websight for ordering??? If not, you need to get one started, jus sayn... Those look good...RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

Looking good Kevin! I agree, the front nerf does work.:thumbsup::thumbsup: Any guess on colors yet?


----------



## kcl

Here you go Joe, one fuel cell installed






Wanted to do that to some other ones but just 
never got around to it. Came out well and fits 
right between the uprights in the frame.
It's attached to the gear plate so it comes
out with the plate.

More later

Kevin


----------



## slotcarman12078

Too cool!!! Love it!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

Nice !


----------



## kcl

The beginnings of a cage.




Thought I would show how it starts, each piece is cut and ground 
to fit. Then tacked to see how it fits the chassis.
This bar is tacked at the bottom cause I don't know if I like
the bend in it.
Pretty much the same as the bumpers, but takes more time
because of all the fitting.
The first u bend is the hardest cause it has to fit in the body
and also clear the driver, once that is set the rest is just
trail and error.

More later

Kevin


----------



## WesJY

Looking GOOD! 

Wes


----------



## kcl

Cage is completed





Needs to setup good then sanding will begin.

All for now
Have a good Christmas all

Kevin


----------



## sidejobjon

Great Stuff. I have to try again. 
Merry Christmas


----------



## slotcarman12078

Looks great Kevin!! :thumbsup:


----------



## TeamMadMarsupial

Once again, all I can say is WOW! That tiny guy doing your welding has some unbelievable skills!!!!!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

It's all about safety!!! Some good engineering going on here!!! RM


----------



## kcl

A couple from the paint shop





Kevin


----------



## jimkelsey

That looks awesome! How do you tack it together?


----------



## kcl

Jim
Check out thread, inside you will find several how to's
on doing the bumpers and what is used. Most all the of
the thread is comprised of complete builds showing
how this is done.

Take a look and have fun

Kevin


----------



## 60chevyjim

that turned out great !!


----------



## videojimmy

Man, that is cool!


----------



## TeamMadMarsupial

This build is like a fine wine....it is aging very well. Can't wait to see the finished car!


----------



## Jisp

Kevin, I always enjoy your updates and your latest work is spectacular. Your attention to symmetry, alignment & detail at this scale is unlike anything I've seen before. Just beautiful.

One question.... how do you mask the inner chassis to get such clean edges between painted and non-painted surfaces? The effect looks great. Thanks.

Cheers,
Michael. :thumbsup:


----------



## partspig

Nice work Kev. That actually looks like a frame that I used to see at Ransomville back in the day. :thumbsup::thumbsup: pig


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

I'd put a number on the side and call it done!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## kcl

Michael

I don't mask anything on the chassis. I use a brush that they call a liner 
which is thin and flat and don't really brush the paint on. It's kinda like a one stroke deal. If you brush the paint it gets all full of streaks. Usually
takes two coats to cover well and depending on how much touch up
is required after assembly. I just try to paint the chassis careful so
as not to get paint on places it's not wanted. The material the chassis
is made from doesn't really like paint so any over runs once dry can
be cleaned off using a sharp X-acto knife and light scraping. Doesn't
scratch the chassis and gives the sharp lines you inquired about just
don't scrape to hard. Can also remove any unwanted CA glue that way.

Kevin


----------



## kcl

Chassis for the Datsun is now complete. Need to test
fit the body and see if any adjustments are needed
before paint.





More later

Kevin


----------



## Super Coupe

I'd say you have a winner if the body fits or not. That looks great the way it is. :thumbsup:
>Tom<


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Yea, kinda be a shame to cover that art work...RM


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

That is one sweet looking chassis you have there Kevin.


Rob


----------



## Jisp

Thanks for the details Kevin, appreciated.

I tend to agree with the last few posts..... it's a very complete package as it sits.

Cheers,
Michael. :thumbsup:


----------



## vickers83

Jeebus, That is awesome! If that little guy who welds for you ever needs a job, Send him to sunny fla! Hes got a job waiting for him down here in the swamp! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

I believe that's an owner/operator situation...the same guy does it all, wrenching and driving... RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

Amazing as always!!!  Agreed she looks awesome as is! Love that chassis color too!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 65 COMET

awesome build.


----------



## bobhch

This is a true crafted work of art...Sweet!!

Bz


----------



## kcl

Finished up the Datsun. Got the body trimmed to clear the 
headers. Shot some paint and this is what came out





And one more without and with the body


All for now

Kevin


----------



## slotcarman12078

She's a thing of beauty Kevin! Everything is perfect!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

I see a great candidate for the double barrel contest there! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Looking good!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: I like the way the paint lays on the numbers and stripes too, what brand is that???  RM


----------



## kcl

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Looking good!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: I like the way the paint lays on the numbers and stripes too, what brand is that???  RM


Not sure what you mean Randy. Paint is Duplicolor
Polar/Arctic white BMG0153 with 2 coats of clear
Decals are from Polecat Decals out of Pa.
The numbers and the stripe decals have a slightly brighter
white in them which I guess is what you mean. After
they set a little they got 2 coats of Micro-Set on
them to blend them in. No clear over the decals.

Kevin


----------



## vickers83

That Datsun is absolutely awesome Kevin! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

kcl said:


> Shot some paint and this is what came out


Just messing with ya..."shot some paint and this is what come out"...Just wandering what type of paint sprays color, numbers, and stripes all in one step, I need some bad!!!  Looks great bud, like those red hubs too!!! RM


----------



## Super Coupe

Beautiful. Nice work on the chassis, paint and decals. :thumbsup:
>Tom<


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Everything is working on that baby.  Red chassis and all!!!!!

Do a blue chassis one next pal :thumbsup:


----------



## jimkelsey

The car looks amazing! Your detail work on the frame is quite impressive. 
That is a skill that I need to learn. Thanks for sharing the photo!


----------



## kcl

Thank you all for all the nice replies on the Datsun. Had a few bumps
along the way with the hood, wasn't sure if it was going to make it 
or not but after third time the hood finally came together. Paint
never was one of my strong suits.

Randy the one about the paint went right past me LOL
I wish I could also find some of that kind of paint.

Nothing on the bench right now, good time to 
clean it off and start fresh.
Again thanks for all the kind words.

All for now

Kevin


----------



## XracerHO

Awesome finish to the Datsun Modified! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## kcl

Something new on the bench. We have a Falcon body, a roof off
a Mustang and a chassis.

We removed the rear window from the roof also the front windshield and
the wing window posts will be used for the roof supports.

The interior was removed and the front clip cut off and the pieces
mocked up for fit.


Next we need to cut some wheel wells and get the chassis 
together to check how everything is going to fit and what other
mods will have to be made.

All for now

Kevin


----------



## slotcarman12078

Hmmmm.. I'm sure you have a game plan, but there ain't much left of the poor lil falcon. I'm having a hard time seeing where this is going. I'm sure all will be revealed soon enough!


----------



## 22tall

I love frankenbuilds.


----------



## TeamMadMarsupial

Oh yeah...nuthin cooler than a Falcon Modified. So many cool ones come to mind. Richie Smith's Triple Nickel, Tom Hager's #43, Charlie Gilmore's #7, the beautiful Rio Brother's R-10, Butch Tittle's #Z etc, etc. But of coures the most famous has to be Gerry Chamberlain's #76!

So anxious to see this one progress!


----------



## kcl

First mock up of the Falcon.



Still in the design phase and still much work to do.

All for now

Kevin


----------



## alpink

it is coming together ....
I am seeing where this might be headed !
exit~stage left ..... right off my monitor screen ! 
LOL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Calling Dr. KCL to surgery!!! RM


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

Looking GOOD there KCL.


----------



## vickers83

Liken where that Falcon is goin Kevin! Can`t wait to see the final product! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## kcl

Something I've been working on besides the Falcon.
With having quite a few Shadows around from stealing
the drivers out of them,decided to see if I could make
something out of them besides goop. Started cutting
and adding some stuff and this is the end result.




Roof is off a t-bird stock car of unknown origin was grafted on
after the center was cut out and filled with sheet.
Front was removed at the first body seam and extended with sheet as 
well as the front. Hood and bumpers are also scratch built.
Proving Shadows are good for something.

All for now

Kevin


----------



## alpink

COOL Shadow conversion.
am I gonna see this elsewhere? 
LOL


----------



## slotcarman12078

I'm beginning to think the groundhog saw the wrong shadow!!! :lol: She looks wicked cool Kevin! I can definitely see the shadow root in it!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

That's aggressive looking and looks good!!! RM


----------



## LDThomas

Sweet!


----------



## XracerHO

Amazing transformation resulting in a great finished car! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## kcl

Thanks for the positive comments on the Shadow all.
Back to the Falcon. Got the roof mounted and trimmed
up.

Started thinning the body down some,seemed a little to fat 
to my eye. The left side is trimmed down and the right side 
is not in the pic.

Think it will look better this way. Also needed something to
kinda round off the back so we found a bumper out back
and cut the taillight section off and mounted it to the rear.

Gives it a more rounded look out back. Will need to
do something with the lights, either drill them out or
sand the dots off to make the flat like covers.
Coming along,but still much work to do.

All for now

Kevin


----------



## slotcarman12078

I love the way you can take half a car, remove 1/3 of the half, and wind up with an entirely different, but right looking dirt tracker. I'd get lost at the 1/2 a body part! :lol: :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## kcl

Made all the body cuts on the front. Ready to start on a hood


Drilled out the taillights 

Still need to fill the door seams and sand all the glue joints 
up but it's starting to come together.

All for now

Kevin


----------



## slotcarman12078

Looks great so far!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Something like this would make a great start for a dragster body too!


----------



## bobhch

Great Shadow build!!


----------



## XracerHO

Falcon looks Great so far! :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## kcl

Picked up this Hot rod that was sitting on the side that
was the test bed for some wheel covers and started fooling
with it.

Started making some changes to it by filling the rear
wheel wells and making some side covers for the front.
Changed the roof supports and sanded off the grill and 
made a new opening for the grill.

Filling in the front required some chassis modifications and 
with sporting Tyco wheels and tires needed to be lowered in
the front. Cut the chassis back to the front magnets and
mounted a angle piece to keep the motor from moving side
to side and as a mount for some 5/64 tube.
Made some flanged spacers for the axles and mounted 
everything up.

Made up some bumpers for it and this is how it sits right now


The falcon is still sitting till the mood hits me to finish it

More later

Kevin


----------



## XracerHO

Modifications to the Hot Rod look Great! :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## kcl

Finished up the hot rod this morning



Came out pretty good although the numbers seemed
not to like the clear coat.

All for now

Kevin


----------



## 41-willys

That came out good! :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Sweeeeet!! Finally!! Someone made a hot rod body that looks good!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hittman101

Sweet looking!! May I ask where the rims are from?


----------



## vickers83

Nice clean hot rod KCL! A true work of art! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Those wheels look like tyco curvehugger wheels Hittman...


----------



## kcl

Yes those are old curvehugger wheels, the front skinny
ones. Used front and rear with Tyco S large tires on them.
The tires are very tall and in order to use them on the
front I had to lower it. Trimmed the chassis to fit the 
enclosed bodywork and mounted a piece of angle to
keep the motor from moving side to side and to mount
the brass tube to for the axle.


Drilled the wheels out to fit the axles and trimmed the axles 
for width with flanged spacers made from tube inserts
for looks.


Kevin


----------



## Super G Man

Super job! The car reminds me of the supermodifieds we used to watch race at the local track back in the day. Wish they were still around running!


----------



## XracerHO

Great looking Hot Rod, KCL! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## kcl

This car was an experiment to see what would happen.
Body is based on a 63 T-Bird body mated to a Cougar
roof. Cut the T-Bird body front and rear shortened the 
rear deck and reinstalled the bumper panel and filled
it with sheet to make it flush. Then fitted the roof,
had to add to the rear panels to raise it up and
made new roof supports. Hood is from sheet.
This first pic is only for reference of a T-Bird
not the body used

This is the car after the modifications to it so far


Still much to do but the basics are done.

All for now

Kevin


----------



## vickers83

VERY cool Kevin! Not too many Tbird modifieds out there! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

kcl,

Your 43 Hot Rod sure does look like the old days of fun race a frame with a bit of body on it...Cool. Very Nice car indeed!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Aaaaaaaaaah the start of another. Looks like more slot fun building to me. 

Bob


----------



## kcl

Been awhile. Here's a couple of things we've been working on.

First is a 37 coupe. Built using a 37 roadster body with a Willys
roof mated to it.




Second we dug the Falcon out of moth balls and have been working
on that. Bumpers and cage are finished


Also added a set of front coil over shocks and a fuel cell

The shocks are not finished as of yet. Will
finish them off after paint with inserts inside the springs
and capping off the top.
Work continues slowly but we chug along a little bit at a time.

Kevin


----------



## vickers83

As usual Kevin some awesome builds! Merry Christmas! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

Kevin,

Wow man that is one Sweet lookin" 37 Coupe race car!! You really put some detail into that....Oh Yeah! Red Chassis tops it all off :thumbsup::thumbsup:

The front coil over shocks...Far Out Dude!!

Bob...this is a whole lotta Cool here...zilla


----------



## XracerHO

Sweet looking cars & coil over shocks very impressive detail! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RLs


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

37 is looking HOT!!! Lot of chassis work going on too, I must say!!! Some cool detail work!!! RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

I don't know how you do it Kevin, but don't stop!!! Those springs are off the wall cool!!!! Awesome!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Rick Voegelin

The "coil-overs" are beyond excellent! Great bit of detail.

Thanks,
Rick V.


----------



## kcl

Been a long cold winter. The Falcon is still in primer, too cold to paint
but is complete.




In the meantime, started working on a 40 Ford. It's a Tyco body
with a lot of set back and a short deck.

Windows have been opened up some and small fenders have been
added to the rear. 

Using gear clamp mounts, a rear body support has been added
and fuel box has been built into the gear plate which slides into
the chassis.


Long way from done but making progress.

More later

Kevin


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Nice progress report!!! It's the little things such as the fenders/fuel cell, makes the difference...RM


----------



## kcl

A long time ago I started a Falcon and a 40 Ford coupe.
Both are finished now and these are the final results.

First the Falcon





Now the 40 Ford






Kevin


----------



## vaBcHRog

Makes me want to build a bull ring just for AFX. My local HO club MASCAR is going to be running MTs maybe I should build one and see if they would let me run it.


----------



## alpink

love the coil over shocks


----------



## Tuxedo

kcl, those are with out a doubt - AMAZING builds! Congrats on a very nice pair of builds.


----------



## Super Coupe

Great pair of dirt trackers ya have there. Keep'em coming.
>Tom<


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

The boys in the fab shop are showing out!!! RM


----------



## RiderZ

Outstanding! Lov'em.


----------

